# My Mom Has Fallen Ill. She Is No Pro-Cannabis- Need Help



## mattman (Jul 2, 2011)

hello RIU

I have a few questions for the med states and what not, so plz dont bash me.

My mom recently been diagnosed with a Adrenal Gland Disease. Pretty much shes not producing necessary hormones and this could kill her. Our family doctor rec. marijuana as something to relax her (we are not in med friendly state). I have decided I want to move her somewhere. were I can help her with natural medicine. We will be low on funds, I am paying off school loans, she is paying off CC debt.

We need a state we can move to, I grow her meds for her... and leftovers will need to be sold back to clubs. Is this possible? Ive only read a few post of people doing so, and we would like to do the same. I am not looking to make MASSIVE money or anything like that, we need to simply be able to pay our bills until we get shit straightened out. She cannot work and cannot deal with ANY stress, b/c this makes things worse. I top of that she has developed shingles on her face and have moved into her eye.

We are going to be growing sativa strains as they are good for her stress and making the "run for the cure oil". We want to give this to family and friends as well.

Can we sell left overs to clubs? This will be how we pay our bills, our debt. I will have a full-time job anywhere when we first move, so that wont be a problem. I am working for my bio degree and will be finished in december, so I know a thing or two about plants, but newb to growing. I am also considering attending one of the mj colleges in California or Michigan, but we will not be moving to California due to restrictions from her divorce. I am really worried about her and want to get this shit fixed.

Thanks any advice is welcomed.


----------



## fabfun (Jul 2, 2011)

i have no advice to offer im sorry but god bless u and your mom


----------



## fabfun (Jul 2, 2011)

and btw like he said please dont bash him
and if u do i will bash u


----------



## mattman (Jul 2, 2011)

thx fab 4 the support.... looking into the matter via google searches atm.


----------



## Haddaway (Jul 2, 2011)

sucks for you lol


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 2, 2011)

^get a life you fuckin pussy. go talk shit to someone in person and see how you do

GL mattman, keep your head up and make sure your moms is happy. if shes not comfotable around pot dont force it on her.


----------



## fabfun (Jul 2, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> sucks for you lol


yep sucks that scum troll like u found his thread 
i have yet to read a post by u that isnt hateful
maybe i need to make u my new sport


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your situation bro.

Hope all works out for you and your mom.

Wish i could be of more help to ya.


----------



## mattman (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the support... I just got off the phone with an anonymous user and he gave me alot of good information, but specifically told me not to post anything on the boards. 

After showing her several different sources as to how this could help her, shes down. We will be moving in December to either Michigan / Colorado/ or Arizona, depends really on her divorce guidelines. Im going to be using my savings and will be attending Michigan's Mj College in the spring. Although I can grow some heavy duty ladies, I want to get more experience with different methods and what not before we actually start a larger scale operation. Everything will be legal, so im siked! Shes onboard and been asking me tons of questions about it. Good news, she ate some hash cookies I made and is now sleeping like a baby (something she hasn't done in a few months). Thx for all the responses


----------



## dsam (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey bro... Best of luck!! I wish I could help you guys out but if you knew my situation you would understand why I cant... I wish you the very best and hope this all works out for you and your mom!


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 3, 2011)

Google Curezone.com also Adrenal Fatigue. Mostly manifestations are the end result (symptom) The actual cause is typically deeper. 

Several things well worth trying 

Miracle Mineral Supplement
Pet Flora a human grade product packaged for pets
Dr Hulda Clark's Liver Cleanse- the liver is our oil filter it needs cleansing regularly

hth


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 3, 2011)

Man I'm totally feeling you and your cause. I've been there. If you ever move to PA you've got a connect here. Me. I will provide your mom with all the medicine she needs. Free of charge. You got your hands full as it is. No need to distract yourself with the dirty messy growing business. Ill even consider mailing it to you if it comes to that. We can work out the details in PM's
Bash you? Buddy if anyone tries anything as cruel and mean as that I will organize an angry mob. Of stoners but an angry mob none the less.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 3, 2011)

If you decide on Michigan you should post on the Michigan Med Forum. That way we can inform you want counties to stay away from. gl


mattman said:


> Thanks everyone for the support... I just got off the phone with an anonymous user and he gave me alot of good information, but specifically told me not to post anything on the boards.
> 
> After showing her several different sources as to how this could help her, shes down. We will be moving in December to either Michigan / Colorado/ or Arizona, depends really on her divorce guidelines. Im going to be using my savings and will be attending Michigan's Mj College in the spring. Although I can grow some heavy duty ladies, I want to get more experience with different methods and what not before we actually start a larger scale operation. Everything will be legal, so im siked! Shes onboard and been asking me tons of questions about it. Good news, she ate some hash cookies I made and is now sleeping like a baby (something she hasn't done in a few months). Thx for all the responses


----------



## mattman (Jul 3, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> Man I'm totally feeling you and your cause. I've been there. If you ever move to PA you've got a connect here. Me. I will provide your mom with all the medicine she needs. Free of charge. You got your hands full as it is. No need to distract yourself with the dirty messy growing business. Ill even consider mailing it to you if it comes to that. We can work out the details in PM's
> Bash you? Buddy if anyone tries anything as cruel and mean as that I will organize an angry mob. Of stoners but an angry mob none the less.


Thx for the help danny, but Id never have you mail anything, wouldnt want anything to happen to either of us on that deal. 
And as far as bashing, I just know how the forums go, always get one troll (At least).
Thanks for the help everyone, and I will def take everyone's advice. So far, we have been able to get meds from one of her old friends who grows some very strong white rhino.... never knew she even knew the fellow until I brought up using mj as medicine for her cause. I will know more by october as far as where we will move and how things will go.

Danny, as far as growing..... man I love it.. I have a passion not just for mj, but all plants. Exactly why I am studying plant biology in school. I would love to at one point in my life open up a very nice/organized/clean dispensary.... and would love to have a mass scale of "run for the cure" oil being made... I think its my destiny one way or the other.

Either way, thank's to everyone for the love and support.... for those who care ill keep yah updated on everything, just for the sake that it helps me, personally, to type how I feel out on these forums.


----------

